# what turns you off?



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

being the pessimist i am, i figured i'd make this thread after reading the "what turns you on?" thread and being consumed with turn offs. 

so tell me. what turns _you_ off?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Superficiality!!!


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

mine: liars, cheaters, whores, ignorant bitches . ima come back when i can think clearly. this list will be going on for a while.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, superficiality. 
Lots of sweat and muscle and testosterone xD
Slapsticky humour. If you laugh at a joke about feces... =P
Conservative/ right wing-ness


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Bad hygiene. Oh my god, I don't even want to start ranting about this.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Close mindedness and strict adherence to rules of any kind...I just need someone who's free haha


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hypocrites, which is probably why I can't stand the human race as a whole, cause all of us are just a bunch of fucking self absorbed hypocrites.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Stupidity.

Stupid people serve no purpose in society, they should be used as our lab experiments.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

Inconsiderate people. People who are really egotistical. Closed-mindedness, constant lies.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Superficiality, mostly. Lying, and trying to manipulate situations to get your own end result is also a pretty big turnoff for me also.

And pooping in public. I don't like that.:laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone who I have to "slow the bus down" for in order to help them understand my jokes, someone who changes for me, someone who cheats, someone who cat calls at women, someone who drinks beer in a can, someone who doesn't go down, someone who doesn't help me bring in the groceries, someone who lies, someone who bullies, someone who could care less about my safety, someone who stabs others in the back, someone who lets society define them, someone who is a racist, someone who hates artists, someone who has "sold out" for a living, someone who is selfish in bed, someone who refuses to live in the solution and instead wallows in their problems, someone who can't approach me because of fear.

But other than that I don't have very many turn offs :laughing:

Oh, and about the beer can thing- I am willing to see beyond if they are willing to learn a different way...


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

back hair. ew. 
B.O. 
that nose piercing that makes you look like a bull. 
thinking you know it all or you're better than everyone else.
"tossing the salad" -the thought of that makes me gag..
homophobia
racism
closed-mindedness
people who play games
people who thinks it's ok to date someone when they're still in love with someone else.:dry:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd hate to see one of your dates if you have had issues with them pooping in public...


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I'd hate to see one of your dates if you have had issues with them pooping in public...


hah I was just joking.:happy:. It's never happened to me.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Women who make fun of guys that like them to show off to other women.

That dead face that I see so often.... people that just look completely uninteresting.... that stare at the world .... and that's all they can see... is 3 seconds in front of them. 

The valley girl voice ... you know... the one that 90% of women have picked up "omg (insert long ass story about basically nothing on the phone to another valley girl voice)" 

Lack of sense of self. 

Lack of depth


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> "tossing the salad" -the thought of that makes me gag..


I didn't know what that meant...
so I Googled it...
...*agrees*...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

oh you'll love these ones queen, 

Boston steamer and a dutch oven are major turn offs for me, or am I lying :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lol I'm too curious! >.>
*scarred*

Sooo...Rob likes it dirty?!?!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Women who make fun of guys that like them to show off to other women.


That makes me angry. Who the hell ARE these women?? No seriously, that's fucked up. :angry:


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

There are just a few of many that come to mind:

Lack of self-awareness - my communication style requires people to know themselves at least somewhat well.

Tendencies toward black-and-white thinking, especially when it comes to moral matters. It's not us vs them, mmmkay?

I'm strongly repelled by people who live by external standards of value & worth.

While not a dealbreaker, women who spend lots of time & money on their appearance with apparel, perfume, makeup, etc will generally lose a lot of points with me for this habit.  I dislike this behavior so much that I'd much rather date someone who is dirty and unkempt and reeks of BO if I had to pick between extremes.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

- superficiality/shallowness
- focus of sexual energy on -other- women
- putting too much effort into his appearance (hair gel/muscles/tan/fashion - I like a natural looking t-shirt and jeans guy)
- stupidity
- critical/judgmental bs (if you don't like me as I am then fuck off)
- talking too much
- being unsure of where he stands on important issues (changing his mind about things that seemed fundamental to his being)
- lying. a given. _deal-breaker_.
- immaturity (and I mean emotional immaturity really; playfulness is great, however)
- aggressiveness
- disrespect
- touching me casually in non-gentle ways (makes me very angry. I need to be stroked gently like a cat, not fucking PAWED AT) - or just continuing to touch me in the wrong way after I have given specific instruction. 
- religiosity (sorry. but-)
- staring too much (GAH!)
- doesn't like cats (then you won't like me)
- overly-concerned with environmental shit to the point of being a fucking nag.
- ex-wife baggage (I'm -not- her)
- gets pissy when I state my personal boundaries
- have dogs who jump on me
- BAD TABLE MANNERS!!
- bad breath
- lack of keeping his armpits from smelling like rotting gyros
- napoleon complex (cant stand a short e6 guy who barks then hides - not knocking short guys in general of course. I'm only 5'6 and I typically like them around my height.)
- vanity
- watches porn
- uses drugs
- has stupid typically male friends
- gets drunk often
- chooses others' side over mine
- calls me "insane" for knowing information that he hasn't heard yet (ignorant fuck)
- listens to country music
- cares about his social status (grow a brain and get some depth, asshole)
- politically right-wing ([email protected])
- helicoptering/hovering/directing (my own will is very strong, and may completely explode when confronted with this)
- intellectual laziness (I will get bored SO quick)
- tries to -inflict- (yes, not just enforce but _inflict_) his own values unto me
- tiny penis (sorry, but at some point, not even skill can compensate, and if he can't give me an orgasm, then its so over, so quickly)
- insecure overcompensators - which also goes back to the little e6 guys who bark then hide
- can't remain rational and honest during a disagreement (gaslighting, denial, and manipulation is a quick way to make me hate someone)
- the slightest little -hint- of misogyny will make me rule him out as anything at -all-.
- emotional retardation (the most T person in the world can understand and express emotions if they have learned about them, and have accepted them)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sooo...any takers? ^.^

I'm just kidding...


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

Most men, once I get to know them better.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

nim said:


> Most men, once I get to know them better.


hahahah 


````````````


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

-Love and romance, but only when it comes to sex.

-Smell, my nose is extremely sensitive. You can be the hottest thing in the world, and I wont come near you if you smelled strange.
-Insecurity.
-Idiots who are arrogant.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

people with their heads up their asses

@prom: gotta love that rotting gyro smell. not.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Promethea said:


> - superficiality/shallowness
> - focus of sexual energy on -other- women
> - putting too much effort into his appearance (hair gel/muscles/tan/fashion - I like a natural looking t-shirt and jeans guy)
> - stupidity
> ...


Holy crap! That's some list.....but....I agree on nearly all of them:crazy:

I really don't like men who spend too much time in the bathroom and steal my face products and blame it on others (the lying aspect just punctuates the turn off)....grrr.
I loathe the combination of expectation/desperation for sex because of a bad day. Polar opposite to my reasons for wanting a damn good rodgering.
Asking me what I'm thinking. It gets worse than that....after having the knowledge that I despise being asked then offering "a penny for your thoughts".
Buying me anything tacky and cute with the words "I love you" on them. No lingerie gifts either, they will surely get it wrong.....hmmmm, perhaps gifts in general.
Changing anything on my computer. Changing list view to thumbnails. (there is a reason why I have it that way) Using it without me knowing, cleaning up folders, ANYTHING!!
Spring cleaning my cupboards as a favour to show me how very domestic they are. FUCK!! It involves giving lengthy explanations as to why I want to keep something because it is part of a project I will be soon working on after the next 3 are finished. A LOT of stress involved because they don't understand the components.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Alistair said:


> hah I was just joking.:happy:. It's never happened to me.


Your're one of the lucky ones :frustrating:

I wish I was kidding.

Anywoo, arrogance, superficiality, and being narrow-minded are biggies for me. Also, girls who take themselves too seriously. Put on a goddamn bunny suit and dance like an idiot for a change.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

the whole world


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I could be here for hours, but I shall mention one.


Someone's voice can ruin my day.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Some of my turn offs: Lies, arrogance, unkindness towards animals, deliberate attempts to put others down, excessive drinkers/smokers, and efforts of manipulation.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

to be fair I kinda turn myself off, does that count? like I dunno it's hard to explain


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> to be fair I kinda turn myself off, does that count? like I dunno it's hard to explain


That's easy to do when you don't feel good about yourself. 

I'm going to send out some really powerful thoughts to you right now. I hope you get them. You'll know you did when you start feeling better. Okay. Gonna do it now........


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> to be fair I kinda turn myself off, does that count? like I dunno it's hard to explain


I turn myself on.. too much.. its a problem. :x


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Bad breath. Good lord, how am I supposed to get near you if your breath is bad enough to melt iron? Greasy hair. Bad hygiene in general - I can't do body odors. People that talk too much about nothing. Disrespect. Game-playing and manipulation.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Good goddamn, no wonder I'm single. I'd fail nearly every single one of these. :angry:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> Good goddamn, no wonder I'm single. I'd fail nearly every single one of these. :angry:


lol
*pats fn0rd on the back*
If you want to find someone, you'll find someone...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

fn0rd said:


> Good goddamn, no wonder I'm single. I'd fail nearly every single one of these. :angry:


:shocked:You pooh in public on dates?


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

He probably never brushes his teeth either... daaaamn boy.

I also dislike superiority complexes. Egotistical men. Men who think I should be barefoot and pregnant. I somewhat agree with the last, but don't you tell me it's my only job, bish.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Awkward silences.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Stupidity is one for me, as well as superficiality. I want my woman to take care of herself (Dress appropriately, works out every now and again) But I don't want it to be the only thing she thinks about. Also, when a woman only thinks in the short term. That can work, and it would balance me out, but sometimes the larger picture is sometimes the only way to see things. Also, when they just only think shallow thoughts. At least think about what you're saying just a little.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> :shocked:You pooh in public on dates?


Only on the really *good* dates.:laughing:

"Well, hell, if I knew it was gonna be that kinda party... "


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> :shocked:You pooh in public on dates?


"Pooh" in public on dates. 

..Oh my god. I was practically laughing too hard to type @ that. Lmao!


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Wait... we weren't talking about being Furries? I dun get it.:crazy:


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> Yeah, superficiality.
> Lots of sweat and muscle and testosterone xD
> Slapsticky humour. If you laugh at a joke about feces... =P
> Conservative/ right wing-ness


+1


also...it's a turn off if you don't voice your opinions...are fake...spineless or act totally different around different people.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hairy legs EWWWWWW


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate girls who are non-genuine. whether it be in terms of looks or in terms of their front stage behavior.

i like a girl who stands out by just being herself.

there's a reason "avant-garde" rhymes with "trying too hard".


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Tophat182 said:


> Hairy legs EWWWWWW


What...you don't like the natural look?!?! SHAME...on...you!


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Superficiality!!!


What you don't like superficiality? :tongue:


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Obese girls in tight clothing. Especially when the fat hangs over their hips like a muffin-top.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hyper Religious Right-Wing Conservatives - I can deal with you in discussions to a point, and in life, but I will never deal with another of you as far as dating...if you think my lack of faith in God is a dealbreaker, I think your faith in him to the point of blindness is an equal and opposite one.
Stuck-Up Snobs - I'm sorry, but shallow rich bitches are a total turn off. It's one thing to have money, it's another to think you are better than others because of it.
Shallow People - If I can't have any sort of emotionally deep or philosophical or intelligent conversation, it's not going to go very far, cuz I don't think I'm going to stay interested beyond your own shallow beauty, ma'am.
Those who think Chivalry is Dead - On one hand I want to prove that it's not, on the other, I want to slap you...and I don't hurt girls, so be forewarned.
Women who use men - Guilt-tripping someone to do something and not being thankful...then continuing to try to get them to do things without even so much as gratitude...that's just rude, people.
Bad Hygene - Simple...but it's pretty big. If you don't shower at least every other day or brush your teeth...it's going to be hard for me to imagine anything with you.
Want to Control Me - I mean the kind of thing where her values are like vegetarian, and she won't stop until she converts you. If I'm already something and have told you no...you're not going to convince me, stop trying!


I think that's about it...for now. I would mention Blondes, but that's mostly because a lot of blondes where I am from fall into multiple areas of these things like shallow and snobbish.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

When you're happily introverting and someone walks up and says (often in a high pitched, childish voice): "Whatcha thinking?"

No matter who does it, that makes me see red instantly.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

So then we should do it in a low manly voice? I get it now...Thanks!!!!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually like it when people ask me what I am introverting about.... :mellow:

But.... I don't like it when they say ... "you look bored. you look like you are about to kill someone. what's wrong with you?"


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Giving it away too easy


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

idris said:


> Giving it away too easy


Some men lose respect for a woman if she 'puts out' on the first date? :shocked:


But yeah. I know what you mean, if a guy puts out easily on the first date I'm like "yeah that one's a whore". They are so going in the SHORT TERM file. :tongue:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Constantly having sex-related stuff on your mind. *Ok, I might sound hypocritical saying this, but... Yes, I have sex on my mind quite a bit. I don't mind admitting when I'm horny and want it and shit, that means nothing. But when it comes to actually talking about what I want to do, who I want to do it with, etc., then I've really gotta trust you. And honestly, I will probably only talk about the shit with the person I am interested in. Despite this, however, if the person I like cannot think of anything to say besides something that has to do with sex, then I lose interest very quickly. Yes! I like it! But I want to know that you think of me in the sweet, romantic ways I think of you - not just in the frickin' bed, yo. 

*No sense of humor. *Oh gawd! I have been sooo attracted to someone in the past, only to then discover that they take themselves and everything else too seriously. No sense of humor! All seriousness! :crying: I can't do it. 

*No confidence and too much whining.* Again, I have totally lusted after people in the past. Then we start talking more and all they do is talk about, _"OMG, I can't believe somebody actually likes me. I don't know what's so special about me. Why do you like me? Are you sure you like me? What's so special about me? Wouldn't somebody else be better... I don't have much to offer..." _:dry: YES! Way to attract a gal! Not. Complete turn-off. Show some confidence - most women like that. 

*Controlling.* I don't mind doing things for you - but I'm going to do it because I want to. Do NOT try to tell me what I can or cannot do. Not happening. 

*Clingy.* I love spending time with my partner, talking to them, etc... but if I constantly have them attached to my side like a baby attached to its moms tit.... there's going to be a problem. 

*Not keeping in contact. *Ok, I hope this doesn't contradict the clingy statement. I don't think it will, but yeah... If I'm interested in someone and think they're interested in me, but they don't keep in contact, then I tend to pull myself away from them and lose interest. I like getting random calls or texts throughout the days just for a quick "Hello" or whatever. I feel completely distraught if I go a day without hearing a little something-something from my lover, and then I tend to push myself away. 

*Showing no emotion.* Yeah, it's not the easiest thing for all people. I don't mean you have to show it 24/7, but every once in a while it would be nice to hear something that has some feeling/emotion behind it. If things go on too long and I don't get the emotion I'm wanting, then I will pull myself away and move on. 

*People who take things too slow. *This isn't your fault though, it's mine... I should WANT to take things more slowly, but I don't. I rush into things. I have very little patience for people who want to sit around getting to know each other over coffee for several months before starting shit up. It just gets old, and I start to put them into the friend zone. I say, if we like each other, we just get at it and get to know each other as we're going. 

*Having no respect for other peoples opinions and/or beliefs.* Seriously now, wtf? I know you'd like to think yo shit don't stank, but lean a little bit closer and see that roses really smell like boo-boo. :dry:

*Pessimistic people. *OMG!! I hate hate hate when people are always thinking the worst!! Can't stand it!



I'm totally going to have more in a later post.... Maybe!


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

An overdue electricity bill.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Rigor mortis and a lack of movement generally.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't stand rude pricks who treat waiting/service staff like crap.

It's an instant deal breaker for me.

Preferably I would want to punch them in the throat and walk off...but seeing as I have some propriety I will mention it and not contact again or I will slip off and away.

I don't like people who arrogantly assume that they are better than anyone because they have money or prestige or even an intelligent mind...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Proletarians


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Proletarians


:mellow:*punch*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

What a funny coincidence that I didn't read your post above xD


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

just as coincidental as my slipping on the quote button and accidentally punching -_-


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

It turns me off when guy is tooooooooooooooooo caring... caring is ok, but showing it all the time just makes me feel uncomfortable.. .
Also:
Jealousy
Lack of depth...
Bad hygenie... 
Celf-centeredness...
Lack of inner...beauty.
Fakeness.
Being too serious.. without the sense of humour.
Also... judging book by its cover is a damn superficial quality.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Emotional blackmail. Including guilt tripping and veiled attempt of passive-aggressive controlling. Jealousy plot. 

And in this one case, knowing that his ex was this girl I really .._ find repulsive_. I probably should but can't get past that. People made, and make mistakes._ But still._


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Clinginess turns me off BIG time.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

prostate exams are a big turn off :tongue:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

wrinkly tits, cellulite isn't all that hot but i can deal with a little, an obnoxious voice, an obnoxious laugh, interrupting me while I'm watching my cartoons, interrupting me while I'm posting, or interrupting me while I'm jackin off, that's a huge turn off.. Also don't dig a chick with a mustache, I know it's not fair but sorry. Don't care too much about the legs being shaved unless we are goin out in public, also if your ass is flat, I dunno... not really doin it for me, super long fingernails are just creepy, definitely a turn off, camel toe, yea that's a no no.. pit stains are pretty bad unless you look like a track star or some fitness chick, what else is there... Not huge on the whole butch look, if you look too much like a dude that's a total turn off, if you can't figure out how to make change for a dollar you better have some nice ass tits and legs cause you aren't going anywhere with me if you don't. Not a big fan of clown makeup, if you can pull off all natural than that is just hot as hell, I'd have to say that a wooden leg would be a bit of a turn off too, now if it were one of those new plastic doohickeys we could work it out, I'm not a pirate so the eye patch has got to go, if your more than 3 inches taller than me I find it creepy, 


lol every so often I'd throw something true in there and then forget what I was doing and just keep rambling.. lol hope you enjoy it


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Lack of backbone and lack of respect for boundaries. Oh, and not flossing..... :tongue:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

A lot of what the others here have said. Also the inability to ever admit you're wrong or take ownership of your own mistakes.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a total turn off when their wife walks into the room.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL P-Raz! Nice one. It is, isn't it? :wink: :tongue:

I've got one: Telling me one thing and then acting like a little bitch when I do what you wanted. C'mon - can't you see I'm just trying to please ya? I'm doing what you SAID you wanted me to do :wink: And then you're going to be a bitch and all upset about it? 

lol.


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

zezy said:


> It turns me off when guy is tooooooooooooooooo caring... caring is ok, but showing it all the time just makes me feel uncomfortable.. .
> Also:
> Jealousy
> Lack of depth...
> ...


I definitely agree with you there zezy! Those qualities are a turn-off to me. Well except for the too caring part though..:laughing: And let me add, I totally get turned off with guys who are such an airhead..only thinks about himself and who's too insensitive with how I feel. :bored:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

wahh wahh wahh why do you never hold the door open for me you're not caring enough
wahh wahh wahh DON'T HOLD THE DOOR OPEN FOR ME IM AN INDEPENDENT WOMAN I DEMAND RESPECT

ITT women complain too much


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> wahh wahh wahh why do you never hold the door open for me you're not caring enough
> wahh wahh wahh DON'T HOLD THE DOOR OPEN FOR ME IM AN INDEPENDENT WOMAN I DEMAND RESPECT
> 
> ITT women complain too much


LOL...women are indeed unpredictable at times but those are qualities that some men find attractive. It gives them that challenge...:laughing:


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

- Unable to understand me(this is a deal breaker)
- Lacks depth and intellect, a person can be deep and not intellectual and vice versa. 
- Close minded and unwilling to consider new things, I am always thinking of new dynamic things in my mind and want to share them and unable to contribute even the slightest tiniest bit. A head nod and good attentive listening skills even counts as good contribution if your following me and even able to see further into my chain of thought and become involved you have switched my flip and I am ready to mentally have sex with you
- Thinks one political party has it right 100% of the time, unable to compromise and realize either both side have some good views and knows that either side is not doing it right. 
- Would give up Liberty for Security
- Who doesn't like learning new things
- A cruel person
- Doesn't know the value of a little bit of quiet time, if your clingy/overwhelming, fine I will try to deal but if you can't be quiet for a little bit deals off. I need my quiet time.
- Believes everything they hear or read, does not question authority


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Princess syndrome. -shudder-


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Princess syndrome. -shudder-


I had a boyfriend who had this syndrome....I must agree, it's a turn off:dry:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Loudness like being cocky kind of loud, uncaring, wannabe machoness.


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

people that smell turn me off(;:dry:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

hemorrhoids and kidney stones are a big turn off

and poop


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> hemorrhoids and kidney stones are a big turn off
> 
> and poop


That is quite the winning trifecta....add codeine tabs to that and after a couple of days the poop won't be an issue. Dead sexy!!

Closing time at the pub when the music is turned off and the lights come on....nobody seemed that bleary eyed, incoherent and have quite as many palsies before that.:wink:


----------

